# 3G services inaugurated in India



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2009)

This was a huge surprise. Chief Minister M. Karunanithi was hospitalized and was recovering so I didn't expect 3G services to be launched this month. Today's edition of The Hindu [22nd Feb 2009] carried a full page ad, on it's last page, about the inauguration of the 3G services in Chennai. The State telecom provider BSNL that gets first dibs at the 3G spectrum in India, as expected. Images below:

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_y0yDIxLejhc/SaDulHiAMlI/AAAAAAAAAh0/QyCFY95S6wo/s400/3g-service-inauguration-bsnl-chennai-india-sriraminhell-5.jpg

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_y0yDIxLejhc/SaDulAHk9DI/AAAAAAAAAh8/VWkp-ol2OwQ/s400/3g-service-inauguration-bsnl-chennai-india-sriraminhell-11.jpg






Source: Tv, hindu ( last page ) , *www.sriraminhell.com/2009/02/3g-services-inaugurated-in-india.html


----------



## axxo (Feb 22, 2009)

Even I saw the ad in morning newspaper of dinamalar. No reasonable advancement in the case of wired broadband since 2003 , not sure how effective will be this technology in consumer market.


----------



## Dark Core (Feb 22, 2009)

Got it atleast now, Is it launching all over India or just TN ?
Why by Karunanadhi? Damn !!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ coz the telecom minister is from tn


----------



## Coool (Feb 22, 2009)

Saw it in TOI.....I think this is only for TN.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 22, 2009)

I also read in TOI...but eagerly awaiting for new broadband plans from BSNL...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 22, 2009)

hope airtel isnt starting it .. 

coz they will have " fair usuage " and would say that if we cross 50 MB our speed will be reduced to 33.3 Kbps......


----------



## ajooba215 (Feb 22, 2009)

congrats everone...yiippeee....3g is finally here....i think i`ll have to purchase a high end phone now....lol....


----------



## mavihs (Feb 22, 2009)

i also saw it in TOI 2day!!!!

@ajooba215
MTNLs already got it a long time bak!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 22, 2009)

^ You mean MTNL has it on commercial basis?
I have lost touch with the news...I was under the impression that they have completed their trails but yet to start commercial operations.

I am in Mumbai btw!


----------



## Dark Core (Feb 23, 2009)

@ajooba215

Don't get all excited, We will have to wait for their traiff now after waiting for 3G


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 23, 2009)

Tariff:
Unlimited 3G access for Rs.3,001 per month.
and 1GB limit plan costs 400.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

I want moar plans 

Airphail should die for lulz !


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 23, 2009)

shashank_re said:


> Tariff:
> Unlimited 3G access for Rs.3,001 per month.
> and 1GB limit plan costs 400.



OMG... Wat about the speed ??


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

^ i think 2MBPS..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

Rs 400 for 1 GB, I will take it as then I will use 3G in my mobile phone only for which 1 GB is sufficient. 

Rs 3000 for unlimited 2 MBps is very costly.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 23, 2009)

shashank_re said:


> Tariff:
> Unlimited 3G access for Rs.3,001 per month.
> and 1GB limit plan costs 400.



Still too expensive but this is at least a start.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2009)

Too, toooo costly plans


----------



## Pat (Feb 23, 2009)

1 GB for 400 bucks is super cheap..Is it true ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 23, 2009)

3K ??? its too costly..

i think a 256 kbps should be availalbe less than 700 Rs... then i would get it ...
anyway pan 3G will take another 2 yrs


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2009)

But prices are like Rs. 5 per MB from MTNL, similar expected from BSNL.


----------



## qazranchi (Feb 23, 2009)

Data Plans: Prepaid 

Plans >>
 MBV 250  MBV 400   MBV 650  MBV 1000   MBV 3001
Plan Price in Rs. (Service Tax Extra)
        250          400          650          1000          3001
 Free data usage in GB
        0.30         1.00         2.00          5.00       Unlimited
 Validity (Days)*
         30             30            30             30         30
 Data Charges in Rs./MB**
         2.00         2.00         2.00          2.00         -

for deails  *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=448


----------



## confused!! (Feb 23, 2009)

Also BSNL have greatly reduced their STD call rates


----------



## vaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

I am scratching my head for some answer.. why in the Voice plan for the unlimited 2500  that the datacharges Rs 2/ Per MB levied  may be it is a Full value plan ?

vaithy


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

Calculating by the information I have here & the way I use Internet in a mobile phone...this is the plan I have decided to buy. However, I will first check whether POP3 & IMAP are supported in this prepaid plan or not in BSNL, else my Vodafone is good enough.

New SIM = Rs 300

Activation Charges = Rs 650, talk time of Rs 530, validity of 45 days, enough for my phone use.

Local on net (..??? Is it BSNL to BSNL or something else) = Rs 0.35
Local Off Net (...??? same as above, seems like it is BSNL to other provider) = Rs 0.65

STD at Rs 1, already cheap for my use.

Video Calls = Rs 2, well...i got no one to make a video call to.

Local SMS at 25p. National at Rs 1. SMS pack is a must here, it costs Rs 29.

Roaming Charges = Call to local mobile at Rs 1, STD at Rs 1.5. no problem in paying this while in roaming. Vodafone charges Rs 3 per SMS when in Roaming.

3G Data Plan - Rs 400 for 1 GB. I know how I use Internet in Mobile phone so 1 GB is sufficient for me. If not then 2 GB for Rs 650 isn't bad either. I hope they provide speed upto 2 MBps cos all I use Internet in mobile phone is for chatting, checking mails etc when I am not in home. At home I got WiFi so it hardly matters what plan I use. If I am in another city, then again at home I m sure to have Wi-Fi based broadband & for using outside 1 GB is still sufficient for mobile phone's usage for me only in a month.

I do wish they BSNL provides Unlimited 3G at Rs 1.5k a month with speed of 2 MBps...I will gladly pay & use it even to connect my PC to Internet. However, this all only if they support POP3 & IMAP support. Vodafone doesnt' allow this on Vodafone Live.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, atleast better than MTNL. Waiting for the private players to pump up the competition.


----------



## Coool (Feb 23, 2009)

Waiting for airtel....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

Good thing that BSNL has a 1 time only trial pack of 3G. You pay Rs 50 & you get 60 MB of data traffic. 60 MB is more then sufficient to test what features you will get in full 3G. if you don't activate 3G then your BSNL SIM acts as a normal 2G SIM which my other family members can easily use if I don't like it. 

We can very well buy the trial pack & test if the following are possible in BSNL 3G along with the usual 3G stuff

1) E-Mail support in form of POP3 & IMAP. I hate using Yahoo Go or GMail App cos Vodafone live Doesn't support POP3 & IMAP.

2) Skype support using Fring. Just make a test call over 3G, if it works then calling is supported. Some mobile service providers outside India block such VoIP applications.

3) Check whether chatting applications like Slick or Talkanout are able to connect over. They don't connect over Vodafone Live WAP.

4) Check whether you are able to download a Torrent file using symtorrent or similar for your mobile phone. Just download a small song to check whether it works & what is the maximum speed you are getting.

5) Check is applike WordMobi, WaveSecure are able to connet over 3G GSM network.


----------



## Pat (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn..I hope MTNL comes up with a comparable tariff structure in Mumbai!!


----------



## vikrant333 (Feb 23, 2009)

3g will launch in jalandhar on 27 feb 
and iptv was just launched 2 days ago only 6th city in india
all channels at 150 bucks 
good value of money

JALANDHAR hot spot for bsnl


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

384 KBPS unlimited ... 3k ??? 


man thats costly...

its nearly twice that of a landline .... and more...

i dont think its fair....


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

^^It has just been launched..price will come down gradually I think


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2009)

^^demand n supply


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 24, 2009)

ya but ... isnt that a tooo much considering the counterpart ( landline ) is 2 times cheaper ..

and how the hell are the y expecting to get more conxtion ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 24, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 384 KBPS unlimited ... 3k ???



I thought the speed of 3G is more, in the range of 3.5 mbps max.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

Will 3G provide only one speed or there will be a variety of speeds available to the user??


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2009)

Standard 3G is 384 KBPS

3.5G HSDPA (which we should be having) is 3.5 MBPS


----------



## IronManForever (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmmph.. 3G .. its good.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 24, 2009)

BSNL is gonna have a monopoly for 3g untill Spectrum is allocated


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2009)

i'm hinking of getting it 2day with 3k unlimited.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Feb 27, 2009)

Dudes.. please tell me when its gonna start in hyderabad??? can't wait to use 3G on iphone!!!



naveen_reloaded said:


> 384 KBPS unlimited ... 3k ???
> 
> 
> man thats costly...
> ...



They have to get back the investment they put up for the 3G infra and more-over it just started and its mobile... thats the big difference.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 27, 2009)

cudnt get it 2day.
the BSNL guys said that they havent received stock of 3G sim cards.shall be getting it by Monday/Tuesday next week.


----------



## pulkit_aga (Feb 28, 2009)

finally 3g launched yesterday in 11 cites Agra, Dehradun, Jammu, Jaipur, Jalandhar, Lucknow, Shimla, Patna, Ranchi, Haldia, and Durgapur.
interesingly even cities like durgapur,haldia have now 3g while mumbai and other big cities still wait.
for those who donot wish to get a new sim or change there number they will have to wait till april after which you can upgrade from 2g to 3g on existing sim.
for tariffs etc for bsnl goto  *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=448

seeing the tariff rate i have to say its too costly and will take another 6-8 months to come down so everyone can use it.


----------



## dark_king (Mar 1, 2009)

i am getting 3G signal here in Bhubaneswar ,Orissa . But it will be lunched in 1 week as for they say ...

There is a easy way to check weather 3G is in ur city or not .i used it for my self on my N82 .

Those who have 3G enabled handset they can search the network selection in manual mode . And if 3G is there then it will show 3G before cellone . (make sure ur mobile is in dual mode it cant detect in GSM mode )

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5808/superscreenshot0002.jpg


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> 384 KBPS unlimited ... 3k ???
> 
> 
> man thats costly...
> ...


I think it is 2mbps as stated in the picture you have posted in the first post of the thread i.e. HSDPA capped at 2mbps. So, 2mbps UL @ 3K seems pretty good.

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/5788/abczce.th.jpg

I'm not sure though.

---------------------

The best plan is that of MTNL :

*mtnldelhi.in/dolphin/tariff_3g.htm

Rs.5 per MB and Rs.149 monthly rental for HSDPA.


----------



## Ecko (Mar 1, 2009)

^^ Hope its gives speed upto 2MBps as states
Else its a wastage of money


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 1, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> I think it is 2mbps as stated in the picture you have posted in the first post of the thread i.e. HSDPA capped at 2mbps. So, 2mbps UL @ 3K seems pretty good.
> 
> *img9.imageshack.us/img9/5788/abczce.th.jpg
> 
> ...











if thats the speeedd... i would very much enjoy....


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2009)

Ecko said:


> ^^ Hope its gives speed upto 2MBps as states
> Else its a wastage of money





naveen_reloaded said:


> if thats the speeedd... i would very much enjoy....


It is 2mbps.  I'm pretty much sure about this as MTNL is also using the word HSDPA.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 1, 2009)

Dont you guys think they should make some night unlimited scheme like broadband?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats too costly plan. 
I will have to wait


----------



## hellgate (Mar 1, 2009)

from wat i heard 2day, BSNL will be bundling the 3G sims with a new handset.if they dont sell the sim separately then there wont be many takers.


----------



## denharsh (Mar 2, 2009)

I hope it may be reachable for everyone..
and BSNL cut down the iPhone price to make 3g phone available for every1


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 2, 2009)

Any news with 3G Mumbai?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 2, 2009)

^^April I heard


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

bangaluruuuuuuuuuu ??it city not getting the 3g!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 2, 2009)

in delhi.......
whenever u talk abt 3G
ppl say........its too costly, no one gonna to use it......!!
but if more service providers will get spectrum......the prices would come down.....
then i m definitely going to try that out.........


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

i heard 3G is free in US?is it true?


----------



## confused!! (Mar 2, 2009)

^^Free  Kya baat kar raha hai yaar


----------



## Coool (Mar 2, 2009)

I heard from one of the forum member that, in US, they charge for Incoming message tooo.


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

confused!! said:


> ^^Free  Kya baat kar raha hai yaar



wahi to..koi banda bade confidence se keh raha tha.....mere ko to sun ke hi muh me paani aa gaya.......too goof to be true!!



Coool said:


> I heard from one of the forum member that, in US, they charge for Incoming message tooo.



too bad to be true


----------



## Pat (Mar 2, 2009)

eggman said:


> i heard 3G is free in US?is it true?



ofcourse, not true!!



Coool said:


> I heard from one of the forum member that, in US, they charge for Incoming message tooo.



This one is true!!


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

Pat said:


> This one is true!!



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!really!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dark_king (Mar 2, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with BSNL . the price is high because BSNL and MTNL has not been paid any thing for the spectrum . According to the agreement  spectrum has not been allotted to any operator , so when ever the any one will buy it that time BSNL and MTNL has to pay 1.5 times more than that amount .


----------



## hellgate (Mar 3, 2009)

if BSNL provides download speeds of around 1.5mbps (sustained),then 3k for unlimited is fair enuf.


----------



## subhransu123 (Mar 5, 2009)

good luck for bsnl and its 3g subscriber..........


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Mar 5, 2009)

Hyderabad ka kya hoga ?? 
anyway, there are very less people here who would be interested... n tat makes me sick


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 5, 2009)

Those who are dreaming  3G prices to fall down .. should come terms with reality.
Airtel When launched will be costlier then BSNL.

Don't expect the prices to fall any where in near future.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2009)

I applied for BSNL's 3G SIM few days back & will be getting it today. I will be able to test it over the Holi week. Right now I m going to buy the 120 MB trial pack which is sufficient to find how the service is.

I m the 4th BSNL 3G subscriber in Lucknow.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey GX lucky you.Please give a review after holi when you have tried it.
  Best Luck.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2009)

Sure I will. These are the following services I have decided to try

1) A speedtest to check how much speed I get some speed testing website.

2) Download a Torrent file of something small from a torrent tracker site from my phone's browser to phone's memory & use Symtorrent to download it to check the download speed etc when using torrent.

3) Check whether BSNL 3G supports POP3 & IMAP by accessing my mails in my Phone's inbuilt Mail Client. GMail is IMAP & Yahoo is POP in my Phone.

4) Download a small file from a HTTP server to check speed

5) Call someone using Fring on Skype to check whether BSNL has blocked VoIP or not

6) Accessing proper websites instead of Mobile Optimised


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 8, 2009)

^We are waiting for your review


----------



## rajhot (Mar 8, 2009)

@GX Video call?


----------



## iinfi (Mar 8, 2009)

@ gxsaurav   
are you a s/w tester by profession?? 


whn 3g is launched in mumbai MTNL will have gr8 plans
3 Mbps: Rs. 1200
2 Mbps: Rs. 800
1 Mbps: Rs. 500

for 2.5 GB, Rs. 5 for every additional MB of download


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 8, 2009)

^^I dont think speeds in 3G can be Controlled.

The fastest Commercial 3G speed as far as i know is  offered by Vodafone in UK and the download speed is 7.2Mbps PRACTICAL and i guess this is called as HSDPA.

 It will be stupidity to expect this kinda stuff from BSNL..
Iam really waiting for the Private operators to start 3G services. But the govt seems to be in no mood


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 8, 2009)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^We are waiting for your review



I got the SIM but it will be activated on Monday or Tuesday only  due to Holi Holidays.



> @GX Video call?



Who will I call? Although it costs Rs 2 for a minute but got no one to make a Video call to. I am the only one here with 3G activated & a 3G phone.



> @ gxsaurav
> are you a s/w tester by profession??



Nope, I am a User Interface & Experience Designer. My Dad was Director of BSNL Lucknow but retired now so through his old contacts i am able to get a 3G SIM easily.



> whn 3g is launched in mumbai MTNL will have gr8 plans
> 3 Mbps: Rs. 1200
> 2 Mbps: Rs. 800
> 1 Mbps: Rs. 500
> ...



This I like. 1 Mbps at Rs 500 is good.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 8, 2009)

384kbps is the real world speed of 3G services of BSNL/MTNL.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have no idea how BSNL is promising 3Mbps.. I used Tmobile 3G on G1 and I used to get little less than 1Mbps average. And I never crossed 150MB download.. use cellphone net what it's for; mail, rss, weather, some app download, some youtube probably.


----------



## Pat (Mar 9, 2009)

iinfi said:


> whn 3g is launched in mumbai MTNL will have gr8 plans
> 3 Mbps: Rs. 1200
> 2 Mbps: Rs. 800
> 1 Mbps: Rs. 500
> ...



High hopes you have buddy


----------



## hellgate (Mar 10, 2009)

ppl r getting speeds of anything between 100-150 KBps.
lets hope they do inc the speed further


----------



## mike2mick (Mar 10, 2009)

*very support*

very support


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2009)

Eureka, I got my 3G Activated BSNL SIM today. Its good & its bad.

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/8773/bsnl3gsim.jpg


After dissecting, I found that in real world usage, for voice & SMS, Vodafone & BSNL are almost same in cost.

I have 2 years incoming in my Vodafone SIM so each month I recharge with Rs 225 in which I get full talk value & then Rs 69 + Rs 31 + Rs 30 = Rs 355 to get Local On Air Calls at 40p, Off Air at 60p, STD at Rs 1 & 200 SMS anywhere in India. For my usage, Rs 255 talk value with the tariff vouchers is enough. In Lucknow, most of my communication is through Internet only so Rs 255 does suffice in a month. If not then I can still refill for Rs 100 in which I get Rs 88 talk value. Means for a total of Rs 455, I get Rs 343 which is indeed enough. 

In case of BSNL, I have to pay a flat rate of Rs 600 a month. There is no lifetime incoming plan on the 3G SIM yet it seems. So after paying Rs 500 + Rs 69 + Rs 29 = Rs 598, I get 30 days validity, Rs 400 value, on air local calls at 20p, off air local at 40p, on air STD at 50p & off air STD at 75p which is less that what I am paying with Vodafone, & Local SMS at 10p while STD SMS at 50p which is costly compared to Vodafone cos in Vodafone I just have to pay Rs 30 for 200 SMS & no extra money.

However, it evens out cos the money I save in phone calls goes into SMSing & I do SMS a lot. Considering I am getting Rs 400 value, it can be exhausted but in reality I am paying more compared to Vodafone for almost same cost & features. 

So, if it is only talking that I do & not the use of Internet via 3G a lot, then its better to go for  BSNL 2G SIM as there are better tariff coupons available for it, else go for Vodafone in U.P East at least.

Now comes the 3G & Data part. In Vodafone, I pay 1p per K.B. Since I got BSNL broadband & Wi-Fi at home, I don't need internet in Mobile phone a lot & in a month my Data transfer is usually upto 5 MB. If I was in some other city then it would have been more for sure. With this rate I pay Rs 50 for 5 MB in a month on Vodafone, but with BSNL 3G I will be paying only Rs 15 in a month cos BSNL charges Rs 3 per MB for 3G if you do not have any Data plan subscribed. Since in Lucknow my 3G usage is low, this data plan suits me perfectly.

There is one catch though. Vodafone doesn't support POP3 & IMAP in Vodafone Live or HTTP due to which I am unable to receive my GMail, Yahoo & Hotmail and also unable to connect to chatting services using Slick. Vodafone charges Rs 200 extra for it per month. I hope BSNL 3G supports all this because if not, then there is no point in buying BSNL 3G for such a low data usage.

Vodafone supports connecting PC using Vodafone Live, I have yet to check whether BSNL 3G supports it or not.

On the BSNL 3G Tariff webpage, there is one line written which I am unable to interpret so I will ask about it tomorrow in the office.



> v)The pulse rate for data usage shall  be of 1 MB under all post/prepaid plans.


What does this means? Pulse rate in voice plan means that for every 60 second, I will have to pay 40p for off Air local calls. If the conversation is between 60 seconds & 120 seconds, I will still have to pay 40p more so a total of 80p whether I talk for 120 seconds or 90 seconds. However, i am unable to interpret & would like the help of some else already using it to interpret the same about data. 

As said, Rs 3 is for each 1 MB of usage, but most of the time when I use GPRS I am only using 300 kb or 500 kb at a time, sometimes even 100 KB. *Will I be charged Rs 3 whether I use 100 KB or whether I use 1024 KB?* If this is the case then BSNL 3G will turn out to be utterly costly. If I am using Opera mini then checking some sites take only 10 to 20 kb like Orkut or Facebook mobile. In Vodafone I end up paying 20p only but then in BSNL 3G, I will have to pay Rs 3. In Vodafone, for Rs 3 i get 300 KB so yeah, it can be justified in this way.

So every month, after a flat payment of Rs 600, I get Rs 400 value, Local On Air calls at 20p, Local Off Air calls at 40p, On Air STD at 50p while Off Air STD at 75p, Local SMS at 10p & STD SMS at 50p & 3G at Rs 3/MB. Here is the thing, I guess BSNL 3G is not suitable or SMS junkies.

I will write here soon after testing BSNL 3G thoroughly as mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 17, 2009)

^^Speed ke bare mein kuch likh bhai


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 17, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> *Will I be charged Rs 3 whether I use 100 KB or whether I use 1024 KB?*
> I will write here soon after testing BSNL 3G thoroughly.



yeah....i think thats the case !! 
pulse rate in data means whether u open a site nd use only even 10 KB u'll have to pay a min. charge, thats in ur case Rs.3

And surely, 3G will b costly in any case....!!!

Although, im eagrly waitin 4 ur 3G xperience review (purely about 3G speed n services n charges).....!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2009)

> ^^Speed ke bare mein kuch likh bhai





> Although, im eagrly waitin 4 ur 3G xperience review (purely about 3G speed n services n charges).....!!!


I forgot something. How to get BSNL 3G settings for my SIM? I tried a lot. Seems like call facility is activated on my phone but 3G isn't. I will ask tomorrow morning in customer care on how to get 3G settings for My Nokia N79



> yeah....i think thats the case !!
> pulse rate in data means whether u open a site nd use only even 10 KB u'll have to pay a min. charge, thats in ur case Rs.3


If that's the case, then I will go back to Vodafone soon. Don't find a use of 3G in Lucknow anyway. But good thing that the SIM can be used by my other family members in case I am not using it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2009)

I forgot to add to the initial post that I need to pay Rs 200 a month to Vodafone for Vodafone mobile connect after which I will be able to get POP3 & IMAP support, along with proper HTTP. So total cost comes to be about Rs 645 a month to get Rs 343 talktime, POP3, IMAP & HTTP.

If BSNL 3G supports all this, then it is overall cheaper compared to Vodafone.

When will call centers open


----------



## hellgate (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^  settings for N79 -> try either of these in access point -> gprsnorth3g.bsnlmobile.in

or gprseast3g.bsnlmobile.in
sud be the 1st 1 for u.
getting speeds of bout 100-160KBps.the prob is till now they dont hav option for MBV 3001 (unlimited net usage).also the net connection stopped working after i recharged with MBV 250 (300MB free download).b4 that it was working perfectly (Rs3/MB).getting HSDPA signal when downloading (HTC TyTN II)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 18, 2009)

wait wait wait

1) I inserted the SIM. Phone works fine as call...then?
2) In case of GPRS activation I have to send "GPRS Pre" to 3733. What is it in case of 3G?
3) How do I get automatic settings for 3G for my N79?
4) Which phone r u using?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2009)

F.A.Q on 3G Mobile Services


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2009)

That still doesn't give the 3G Settings. 

@ Hellgate.

Where are you from? When I asked in the customer care today, the representative said there is some problem in Chandigarh Server due to 3G is not working for anyone.

Can you please write all the settings that you are using in your phone? I will manually try to configure 3G in my phone. 

Also, when activating BSNL GPRS we have to send "GPRS Pre" to 3733. Is there something like this required to activate BSNL 3G?

Please mention your experience of setting up 3G from the start, from after inserting the SIM card


----------



## hellgate (Mar 19, 2009)

the 3G net service becomes activated after u recharge with Super 350 (i.e after ur usim becomes activated).
u dont need to send any SMS to any number.
just enter the Access Point Name (APN) in ur connection settings and ur gud to go.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2009)

I got 3G working . However, I still get the "E" icon instead of "3G" Icon. *Speed is nothing better then BSNL EDGE. 20 KBps OR 180 kbps max is what I was able to get which I also get in BSNL EDGE.
* 
I went to settings & decide to create a new access point & gave the access point name as gprsnorth3g.bsnlmobile.in & got it working.

1) IMAP & POP3 E-Mail is supported. I am able to access my mails in my N79’s inbuilt mail client.
2) HTTP is supported. I am able to log in to chat networks using Slick.
3) FTP is also supported. ftp.gxsaurav.com works too using Webkit Browser.
4) Fring works fine, I can even make calls to people using Google Talk & skype on computers. 
5) I haven’t been able to test Video call as there is no one to call yet. 
6) SymTorrent works fine for downloading Torrents.

The bad part is that he pulse is of 1 MB & you have to pay Rs 3/mb. I used opera Mini & downloaded 40 KB of data, but still I had to pay Rs 3. Considering that I don't use GPRS of phone much instead of when I am outside & that is only to access mails or check out some information like movie schedules while sitting at a friend's home, this isn't that costly. My maximum bill in a month will be Rs 30 approx for 3G Data.

3G is costly though. Considering that after paying Rs 600 a month flat I get 30 days validity, Voice & SMS costs as mentioned previously, & access to IMAP & POP3, BSNL 3G isn't a bad deal. Even BSNL 2G isn't a bad deal as far as features are concerned.

I am unable to make video calls though. @Hellgate, can you P.M me your phone number? I will try making a video call to you. When I make Video calls to anyone else, it says "feature not supported by network". I don't know if it is saying about my network or the other friend's network cos they r regular non-3G users.


----------



## hellgate (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ and i think that u havent selected UMTS only in ur network selection menu.u've dual mode enabled.switch to UMTS only & u'll surely get 3.5G/HSDPA speeds.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
as far as video call is concerned did u check the tick box where it was mentioned Video Calling?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
u were required to do that when u had filled up the application form for 3G.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
u were required to do that when u had filled up the application form for 3G.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2009)

hellgate said:


> ^^^ and i think that u haven't selected UMTS only in ur network selection menu.u've dual mode enabled.switch to UMTS only & u'll surely get 3.5G/HSDPA speeds.



Eureka, dude I love you now (as a brother though ). I did this & now I am getting HSDPA compatible speeds. My Symtorrent download skyrocketd to 60 KBps. Also, now instead of "E", "3.5G" is written when using data. Here is a screenshot of Symtorrent which i was able to take before speed throttled. The network is 3.5G. 

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6311/35g.png

This is good. Now I feel that Rs 3/MB is really high prise  & Rs 250 for 300 MB in a month is better then Rs 3/MB but then again, my previous assumption remains same. I don't have to use 3G that much in Lucknow.



> as far as video call is concerned did u check the tick box where it was mentioned Video Calling?



Yup, its activated. Now after selecting UMTS, I am able to make video calls although the other party is using 2G Network so can't test. I will try to test it calling at your number tomorrow, check your P.M Inbox.

I have also posted my experience on my blog, have a look


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 20, 2009)

378 Kbps? That's the speed you're getting?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, maximum I got was 72 KBps or 576 kbps


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2009)

Eureka, even Video calling works. I just called Hellgate who is using BSNL 3G with his HTC Tytn 2. I was able to capture a screenshot but his side of video was not captured. He took a video, i hope he uploads it here

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3604/3372458270_b46525f4d3.jpg?v=0


----------



## dissel (Mar 21, 2009)

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/6459/21032009037z.th.jpg

Today's The Telegraph (Kolkata edition) BSNL Launches Blackberry for it's 3g service.
Listed model in the AD:-

8700g
Curve
Perl 8120
Bold 9000


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2009)

They should cut a deal with L.G & Samsung. They make some pretty good 3G handsets


----------



## desai_amogh (Mar 22, 2009)

Any body Knows when its starting in Pune or Goa????????


----------



## shobhit kumar121 (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulation sto all TN internet users! 

This is definitely a great advancement in the industry. Hope BSNL comes with many such offers.


----------



## dark_king (Mar 30, 2009)

@gxsaurav

is fring working on ur mobile !! i mean can u make call from ur mobile without connecting it to computer ! what is the ip type  ? is it public or private like EVDO . can u tell me how much KB is used to call a google user for 1 min from fring ...
-----------------------------------------


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Fring is working fine. I am able to connect & talk to google talk users but didn't count the usage of data in KB.


----------



## desai_amogh (Apr 5, 2009)

any news about getting it in pune??????


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats the ip range of your connection ? I wanna enquire something


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats the ip range of your connection ? I wanna enquire something


----------



## mail2and (Apr 6, 2009)

shashank_re said:


> The fastest Commercial 3G speed as far as i know is  offered by Vodafone in UK and the download speed is 7.2Mbps PRACTICAL and i guess this is called as HSDPA.



I use 3 in the UK (a 3G-only service provider). The speeds are crap. 

Vodafone is worse. One of my friends has a dongle, and the speed is max 1 megabits/sec.

It's expensive on Vodafone, but cheap on 3. I pay 5 pounds a month (approx. Rs. 400) for a 1 GB limit. I use it for Facebook (built-in), Mail, News etc.


----------



## hellgate (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^  wats the tariff for UL 3G data?


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2009)

mail2and said:


> I pay 5 pounds a month (approx. Rs. 400) for a 1 GB limit. I use it for Facebook (built-in), Mail, News etc.



Similar to what we are paying in India. Rs 400 for 1 GB Bandwidth in BSNL 3G


----------



## mail2and (Apr 8, 2009)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  wats the tariff for UL 3G data?



No UL 3G unless you buy dongles I think. Dongle costs 30-50 pounds and data plans range from 10-25 pounds per month I think. Haven't checked lately.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


gxsaurav said:


> Similar to what we are paying in India. Rs 400 for 1 GB Bandwidth in BSNL 3G



Nice, how are you finding it? 

One good thing about 3 is that they offer unlimited Skype minutes for free, so I stay online on skype 24x7 on phone. Saves my parents/friends a ton of money when they call me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 8, 2009)

You can check my blog for the whole experience.

I use Fring to talk with people on Skype. Best part about BSNL is that they provide free HTTP, IMAP & POP3


----------



## dark_king (Jul 1, 2009)

Airtel has 3G service in srilanka . there it called Airtel lanka .
Rs. 0.01 (1 Cent) Per KB will be applicable when using GPRS/3.5 G Data service. 

hope it wont be costly in india .

source


----------

